
Ask HN: What's the path to become a 'future' angel investor or a VC - samblr
As a programmer - I understand simple definition of angel investment and venture capital say for a startup to get funded.<p>But turning table - if I aspire to become a angel investor or venture capital - what is the learning path to be a succesful investor. Can anybody please shed light on where a noob would start.<p>If there are any angel investors &#x2F; venture capitalist - what its like working on your day to day jobs. Challenges vs Perks.
======
oliv__
You can start by being my angel investor!

[https://itunes.apple.com/app/id1011881829](https://itunes.apple.com/app/id1011881829)

[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.skylerapp....](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.skylerapp.skyler)

------
itg
From what I have seen, at least in VC, is most come from the finance side. A
common pattern seems to be an undergraduate degree and MBA from a top school
and a few years of investment banking experience.

